# CO2 tanks



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I was looking into buying a Red Sea CO2 pro system where the tank is not included. I was wondering if it was better to buy the one that fits on standard CO2 tanks or the one that can fit on paintball tanks. What is the cost of the tanks, and how large. From what I understand you pretty much have to buy a 5 pound tank if you use the standard route, is this true? Also, is it cheaper per unit CO2 to refilll a standard or a paintball tank?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i asked this before and peple said 
1) get a better brand 
2) use standard (especially in large tanks) since paintball will need refilling daily


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I was thinking about getting a paintball tank system since I already own a 20 ounce tank, I heard they last for about two weeks. I would only do this if it is possible to refill them using a 20 pound tank. That way I can keep the 20 pound tank in a storage closet in the garage and not have it take up aquarium cabinet or living room space. Is it possible to refill a paintball tank using a standard 20 pound CO2 tank?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi 
I've heard that you can buy CO2 regulators that fit on paintball cylanders.

I prefer a larger cylander, and not worrying about getting it filled for 6 months to a year.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Hi
> I've heard that you can buy CO2 regulators that fit on paintball cylanders.
> 
> I prefer a larger cylander, and not worrying about getting it filled for 6 months to a year.


Would the Red Sea regulator be a good idea if I chose to go the paintball route? CO2 would be cheaper if I went paintball if it is possible to fill them with standard tanks.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't have any experience with red sea products, sorry.. I don't know anyone who has used paint ball cylanders for aquarium Co2.
Also, I am not sure how to fill a spent CO2 cylander from another one.. I just take mine to the welding supply shop when it is empty
Sorry I'm not any more help on this.

However, if you are successful in doing what you are saying, a detailed thread with pics would be a great idea


----------

